# Where to Learn Greek in Athens



## rhck (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi. Where is the best place in Athens to study Greek? I heard there is a University that is good, but I don't know the name.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Probably the Athens Centre. Modern Greek


----------



## hellasbook (Aug 8, 2010)

*Learning Greek*



rhck said:


> Hi. Where is the best place in Athens to study Greek? I heard there is a University that is good, but I don't know the name.


You need to speak Greek already to get accepted in the University of Athens <g>

Here are some suggestions (found on another - free - mailing list about things Greek that I can recommend - the hellas-greece list on Google 


Omilo 
is an Athens-based Greeklanguage school which offers Greek lessons in several locations such as Athens, Syros, Nafplio and Andros.

Founded in 1996, "Omilo" ("I speak" for Greek), adopts a different approach
to teaching Modern Greek,investing in an informal and relaxed ambiance and encouraging learning via direct contact with local tradition, history and culture, and through various excursions andactivities. The School accepts students from all over the world and invites "everyone aged 17 to 99" to join its classes and activities.

On Line Learning*

The Filoglossia+ 

consists of an educational multimedia CD-ROMs series for learning Greek as a foreign language, supported by English and addressed to beginners with little or no previous knowledge of Greek.

"Filoglossia" means fondness for language learning and the program is
mainly based on the communicative approach, focusing on the production and comprehension of both oral andwritten speech. "Filoglossia" is designed by the Institute for Language and Speech Processing


----------



## Sas (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,
Hellenic American Union also has courses in Modern Greek including intensives (every day for 3 hours overs over a month if I remember correctly) I also had books from the Athens University course, I've also heard this is good- you don't have to speak Greek to study modern Greek there! that's the point of the course (it's for foreigners not Greeks!) check out this link: [URL="http://www.nglt.uoa.gr/engrafi_en.html
The Athens news (newspaper also available on line) always has adverts for centres & private tuition. I'd check out a few courses though as prices vary.


----------



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

You can also take Greek courses with a variety of intensity levels through Anixi, located downtown Athens. www.anixi.eu


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

*Greek in Athens*



rhck said:


> Hi. Where is the best place in Athens to study Greek? I heard there is a University that is good, but I don't know the name.


Athens Centre in pagrati is excellent.They really get you speaking. good on grammar too. 
HAU not bad.
the Univ of Athens caters for beginners to advanced - ?9 levels (!). I heard good reports


----------



## vasgian (Oct 3, 2010)

Ι know that athens center offers lessons in greek in small groups!


----------

